# Terrarium



## ITG6 (Oct 25, 2020)

One of the easier builds I've completed, just take your time drilling as there are a lot of holes on this one,  Used a dremel and cutting wheel to make the hole for USB and cleaned up with files.  Tested a few programs and worked fine first try.
Now to learn how to write some new effects for it...


----------



## loopmasta (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi ITG6. Nice build. Do you have a list of materials with links to the products for this build. I am having trouble finding the right pots and switches. Thanks.


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2021)

Pots:








						10K OHM Linear Taper Potentiometer PCB Mount Round Shaft Dia: 6.35mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Switches:








						Mini Toggle Switch SPDT On-On
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Footswitches:








						SPST Momentary Soft Touch Push Button Stomp Foots / Pedal Switch
					

SPST | Momentary | Soft Touch | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## ITG6 (Apr 5, 2021)

Beat me to it 😁


----------



## Paradox916 (Apr 5, 2021)

I have been eyeing this but I’m just sure how to do the programming on the seed. I have to do some more reading before I make up my mind on when to jump in... how are you liking it? Are you finding good resources for decent sound effects?


----------



## untamedfrontier (Apr 5, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> I have been eyeing this but I’m just sure how to do the programming on the seed. I have to do some more reading before I make up my mind on when to jump in... how are you liking it? Are you finding good resources for decent sound effects?


There's a decent amount of resources on the Daisy portion of this forum, I've linked a few different .bin files as well so you don't need to have anything coded before being able to play around with it


----------

